# National Geographic: Camp Letherneck



## HardBodyLG (Feb 1, 2010)

name..http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/series/explorer/4832/Overview...end
looks good It on Tuesday February 2nd 10pmeastern or 2200


----------



## car (Feb 1, 2010)

My 'Puter Fu may be weak, but this link took me nowhere.


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 11493Took me to the National Geographic website but all I can see are big googly eyeballs.


----------



## HardBodyLG (Feb 1, 2010)

sorry no idea how to set up a correct link.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Feb 1, 2010)

http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/series/explorer/4832/Overview


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 2, 2010)

Aaah TY RP.  I see it now.  Its on tonight!


----------



## car (Feb 2, 2010)

They piss and moan about their condition, but they have wireless internet? WTF? I think I would look at spending the money to build a roof before I would worry about Wifi.......:doh:

On a serious note, I have a buddy who just arrived at Leatherneck yesterday, as a contractor.....and is offering big money for folks with my skills.....any SIGINTers interested? Timing's bad for me right now, but I can hook you up with "Bam Bam" if you're interested. If the job's still open when Whatshername leaves, I'm on the first thing smokin'!


----------



## AssadUSMC (Feb 3, 2010)

C - get me some details.  I think you might (and I know RB does) have my email...


----------



## 7point62 (Feb 3, 2010)

car said:


> They piss and moan about their condition, but they have wireless internet? WTF? I think I would look at spending the money to build a roof before I would worry about Wifi.......:doh:
> 
> 
> Amen. Any place that's got refrigerators, generators and the fucking internet is a green zone. I bet they've even got soda machines and a laundromat at CL.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Feb 3, 2010)

I saw the Nat Geo program on SF's in A'stan (recorded it and finally got to watch last nite).  Decent coverage from this civvies perspective


----------

